

Manna - evolve2k
http://marshallbrain.com/manna1.htm

======
CarolineW
I can only repeat what I said on one of the many previous occasions this has
been mentioned:

Dreadful - absolutely dreadful. It starts so well, then just turns into a
thinly veiled rant/diatribe/spiel about an overly optimistic forecast of what
the future could, but won't, be like.

Bad writing, bad philosophy, bad predictions. Just awful.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2828736>

